# I think I'm in over my head



## Kimbersmama (Mar 29, 2014)

I bought a 220 gal for a ridiculously low price. I've never had one this big. Only 10-75 gal. I'm in the middle of restoring the acrylic which is NBD. It's time consuming, but I'm excited to see the results. It's in rough shape. Scratched all to hell. Here's where I'm LOST. I've figured out the brand of tank. It's a Tenecor Teneview Simplicity Plus show tank. It has a filter built into the back, but it was also drilled for a sump. I would like to utilize the built in filter and seal the bulkheads. I don't have the slightest clue what pumps I need or even how to set up the built in filter. I do know it's be cheaper than buying a sump to go that route. What I think I know: It's a trickle down filter that uses tons of bio balls and needs a pump. (No clue how to hook it up) That's all I've been able to figure out, if it's even right. It's hard to find info since the company is no longer in business.

Has anyone ever dealt with one of these tanks or anything similar? It's a beautiful setup and will look spectacular once I'm done restoring it, but I'm afraid I took on too much! Help?


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

I would go sump from the bulkheads!I can be as simple as just a tank to recieve with a pump to return.
If you want to seal the bulkheads you can glue pvc pipes with a closed cap and that will still allow you to remove /replace bulkheads for a sump later.If the filter is in back a small pump is all you need(in comparison to a sump) as there is 0 head pressure and you are only looking to return water.
A picture of the back would help (I'll search your tank).
I'm the sponge guy so you can probly save a lot and serve same purpose with sponges instead of bio balls(they are highly overated IMO as is all bio media).
JC does a scratch restoration in this thread;
http://www.aquariumforum.com/f45/jc-goes-bigger-73130.html
Hope this helps.


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

Actually found a great picture of the filter!
aquarium, fish tank, for sale
It shows a decent sized powerhead for the pump that should be fine.Although it may say(I didn't read) and looks like bio balls ,those could be cut up pieces of sponge also.
That's a sweet set up,just seal the bulkheads like I said if you are going freshwater.There is plenty of filter already there!


----------



## Kimbersmama (Mar 29, 2014)

I'm at lowes buying more sandpaper, but I'll take a picture when I get home. The only real reason I want to use the back filter is because I priced a sump & it's $500 vs the cost of a pump and some hose! That looks a little like it, but the one I have has more slots. It's like that x3. I'm used to my canister filter. I'm overwhelmed looking at DIY sumps and trying to figure this thing out. I bought it before I looked into the features because of the size and price. I don't even know what I'm putting in it yet. Just has to be freshwater at the moment.


----------



## Kimbersmama (Mar 29, 2014)

It said the filter was good for freshwater and fish only saltwater tanks. The person I bought it from does all saltwater so she had it drilled. I'd love a saltwater one day. Just not ready to start out in the biggest tank I have!


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

IMO the restoration of the acrylic will be the hardest part.We'll get that filter running like champ for you no problem!
Can't wait to see it up and running.I love large tanks.
Next you need to figure out how you are going to do good water changes on that monster!I know most think bigger is easier,BUT 50%(or what ever you do{should be in the ball park of 50%})is 50% and 50 of even a 75 is just 37g.Your looking at 100 gallon water changes!I have a 180g,among all my other tanks.I prep in 32/44 gallon rubbermaid garbage cans.In the JC post he shows his water prep system.
It's worth work if you feel worried!Love my 180 and wish I had just gone to 300 when I upgraded from my 135.


----------



## Fishtail76 (Oct 17, 2013)

I'm not sure what your using to remove scratches but I recently removed scratches from my acrylic tank. I used wet dry sandpaper 400/800/2000 grit with a little water, then used Novus Polish & Scratch Remover. Novus works pretty well, I've seen other polishes used but Novus is the only one I've used. I sanded mine using a sanding block, I've seen YouTube videos that used power sanders and buffing wheels.


----------



## Kimbersmama (Mar 29, 2014)

I'm using 400, 600, 800, 1000, & 2000 wet dry. Electric hand sander. I have a reg acrylic polish, but will order novus if it doesn't give me the result I want. I just can't find novus locally. I'll post pictures of it soon. It's scratched up pretty bad. YouTube have been my friend lately. I've only ever dealt with one acrylic tank and it wasn't hard to restore because it wasn't scratched too bad.


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

Kimbersmama said:


> The only real reason I want to use the back filter is because I priced a sump & it's $500 vs the cost of a pump and some hose!


Don't buy a sump/wet dry filter!Petco is having their $ per gallon sale ,so for $55 you could put a 55g aquarium under your tank.Then you just need a bigger pump and a little more hose.
sumps allow for evaporation and the ability to have any of devices out of the tank(heaters,a canister filter hooked into sump.....).
I just switched to DC pumps to save electricity and have TOTAL SILENCE!
The Jeboa 12,000(3000gph)pump is under $200 and should run you fine if you chose this path.The flow is electronically controllable so if you wanted less flow(you probly wouldn't) you save electricity when you slow the pump down.
a smaller dc pump will run your existing filter.I would think th dc 6000 would do fine;
jebao parts - BuyCheapr.com


----------



## Kimbersmama (Mar 29, 2014)

coralbandit said:


> IMO the restoration of the acrylic will be the hardest part.We'll get that filter running like champ for you no problem!
> Can't wait to see it up and running.I love large tanks.
> Next you need to figure out how you are going to do good water changes on that monster!I know most think bigger is easier,BUT 50%(or what ever you do{should be in the ball park of 50%})is 50% and 50 of even a 75 is just 37g.Your looking at 100 gallon water changes!I have a 180g,among all my other tanks.I prep in 32/44 gallon rubbermaid garbage cans.In the JC post he shows his water prep system.
> It's worth work if you feel worried!Love my 180 and wish I had just gone to 300 when I upgraded from my 135.


The water changes do scare me a bit. I really didn't really think this through, but it's here now and it's mine so I'll be picking your brain a bit I'm sure. I have 4 tanks now, but I'm in the process of taking down my 29 gal coffee table aquarium for this one. I just can't manage both.


----------



## Kimbersmama (Mar 29, 2014)

The sale is going on right now?! I need to find a petco around here! I usually buy them used, but even the cheapest 55 I've found is $100 or won't hold water.


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

This is just an example of how easy it is to make a sump;
http://www.aquariumforum.com/f37/simple-diy-sump-filter-42406.html
It still runs my 120 saltwater fowlr to this day.


----------



## Kimbersmama (Mar 29, 2014)

How do I upload the pictures??


----------



## Kimbersmama (Mar 29, 2014)

[/URL][/IMG]

This is the filtration system. Don't mind the mess. It's going to be cleaned soon.


----------



## Kimbersmama (Mar 29, 2014)

Well...


----------



## Kimbersmama (Mar 29, 2014)




----------



## Kimbersmama (Mar 29, 2014)




----------



## Kimbersmama (Mar 29, 2014)

And I have no idea how to work these lights...


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

Nice!You got 2x the filter in my picture.You'll need eggcrate for where the water overflows(lighting department at lowes) for some mechanical filtering(cut to fit pads or DRFOSTERANDSMITH sell micron pads cut to fit{100 micron is as low as you want})and IMO the sponges will work real good in the bio areas.You want the ability to turn over 10X volume so a pump that can do in the 2,000 gph range is what you are looking for .The dc pumps can be turned down so adjusting flow is just the push of a button(6 speeds on every pump).
For the lights you need the ballast that came with them,and have the proper plug to fit.Those are compact flourescents.
Looks like they pulled the bottom of the bio area out(the slanted part in my picture?


----------



## Kimbersmama (Mar 29, 2014)

It does look like they took it out. I have to dig through some things and see if she have me all of the stuff for the lights... I think that I just have what's in the picture though :/


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

I don't think you are in over your head. Just take your time and get it ready without putting pressure on yourself to have it up in a hurry and you will get it all worked out. In JC's thread mentioned, I believe he took well over 6wks to slowly get it where it is now.


----------



## Kimbersmama (Mar 29, 2014)

I don't even have a clue what I'm putting in it yet. Freshwater something or another. The filtration system just has me confused because I've never seen anything like it. After some feedback I've gotten, it doesn't seem to be as complicated as I thought. I'm still wary about it though.


----------



## zwanged (Nov 4, 2012)

I felt exactly the same as you (being in over my head) when I was setting up my 75 gal (which has 20 gallon wet-dry) I inherited (which has a sump) as well as my 180 gallon (which has a 75 gallon wet-dry) The initial setup is definitely a lot of work! The hardest part for me was figuring out how to do the plumbing. If you're patient, you should be able to work through all the issues. As bandit said, we'll be happy to answer any questions you might have. 

-Zeke




Kimbersmama said:


> I don't even have a clue what I'm putting in it yet. Freshwater something or another. The filtration system just has me confused because I've never seen anything like it. After some feedback I've gotten, it doesn't seem to be as complicated as I thought. I'm still wary about it though.


----------

